# Prototipo de un line array



## ivan_mzr (Sep 15, 2008)

Este es un prototipo que nunca pude construir tiene bastante tiempo, es creacion propia no me base en ninguna marca, hoy en dia me doy cuenta de que se parece al Ev y JBL, pero no lo base ni nada en estos. Intentaba hacer un line array pero no lo arme por el peso que iva a tener y quizas no cumpla con los principios de este, quizas seria cuestion de usar un guia ondas, como  los de beyma y altavoces de neodimio, bueno lo pongo por que estaba por formatear mi pc y me lo encontre tirado en una carpetilla.


----------



## maxep (Sep 19, 2008)

se ve muy interesante..
 seria una especie de linearray surround


----------



## rgbe (Abr 20, 2009)

se ve muy buen diseño pero al parecer creeeo que si no estoy mal hay que hacerle algunas midificasiones a la caja


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 20, 2009)

Oye haber si te animas a armarlo, que te gustaria modificarle?


----------



## Papusxxdd (May 31, 2009)

Hola chicos aca les dejo un videito de unas cajas dusbeatles, que desarmamos para ver con dos de 6' y el driver
no es muy buena la calidad de la imagen pq esta hecha con un celu N73, espero les guste saludos!


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 5, 2009)

ivan, te comento que le pase tu diseño a un amigo que hace bafles y construlleron varias para un sonido de aca de colombia y te cuento que sonaron bien,lo unico que le modificaron fue que en ves del driver de altos del costado le colocaron dos parlantes de 8"


----------



## kakudj (Sep 3, 2009)

se ve muy buena la diseñaste vos o la clonaste de algun otro modelo


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

aldemarar dijo:


> ivan, te comento que le pase tu diseño a un amigo que hace bafles y construlleron varias para un sonido de aca de colombia y te cuento que sonaron bien,lo unico que le modificaron fue que en ves del driver de altos del costado le colocaron dos parlantes de 8"



Podrás poner fotos de como quedarón los Line? Capazy me animo a armarme algunos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## santicoll (May 28, 2010)

hola viejo. por lo que llevo investigado el tipo de inclinacion de parlante no es muy buena ya que produce un alto nivel de SPL frente al cono y resulta medio dificil de ecualizar.
si vos lo armaste y suena lindo te pido disculpas por la correcccion.


----------



## detrakx (May 28, 2010)

maxep dijo:


> se ve muy interesante..
> seria una especie de linearray surround



Que tiene que ver el surround con un linearray.  

hola Ivan bastante corajudo lo tuyo. armar un bloque de array no es nada facil. se ven bien los planos. hay cosas que no me cierran ahi.
Por ejemplo la apertura de los 2 drivers grises me parece demasiada grande. Si observas en alguna guia de onda algunas tienen la terminacion de la boca plana y otras con una apertura como la que dibujastes pero de un tamaño mucho menor. O sea me imagino que siendo tan grande te va a cambiar el patrón de radiación. 

Ese sistema es 3 vias. Por que veo 2 drivers grises y uno naranja 
Por ahi tengo algunas hojas sobre las guias de ondas si te interesa las subo. por ahi te sirven de referencia.

saludos


----------



## aldemarar (May 31, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Podrás poner fotos de como quedarón los Line? Capazy me animo a armarme algunos.
> 
> Saludos!!!



aca hay una foto del sonido P4 el cual usa estas cajas con 2 de 15" y 2 de 8" mas un driver y suenan espectacular


----------



## mariokf (May 31, 2010)

hola amigos si alguien puede ayudarme con los planos de line array mi  correo es mándenmelo a mí solo que el resto no importa@forosdeelectronica.com   estare muy agradecido


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 24, 2010)

No me habia dado cuenta de que hubo interes sobre el diseño y me alegra que alguien se haya animado a armarlo.

detrakx
Originalmente se diseño para ponerle 2 driver de selenium D3305(grises)  para agudos y para medio agudo un 2426(naranja) JBL y para graves 2 12L750(amarillo) de RCF.
Sobre el tamaño tienes razon pero me limitaba a lo que se podia hacer con el material con el que disponia por que para hacerlo mas corto o tipo manifold no hubiera sido facil construir la trompeta a diferencia del que le puse que es solamente derecha sin curvas dificiles, por eso mi recomendacion de utilizar driver beyma especiales para line array


----------



## detrakx (Sep 3, 2010)

Hola Ivan, poner 2 drivers, creo que no es buena opcion a menos que necesites mucho SPL a cambio de sacrificar respuesta en F.   2 drivers acoplados a una bocina. con pequeñas diferencias de distancia van a cancelar en ciertos puntos com resultado mala respuesta en f. Lo que si podes hacer pero requiere de tiempo y diseño es acoplar los drivers en una bocina separada al medio. Como una simetria, entonces tendrias 2 bocinas chicas que luego acusticamente se comportan como una unidad, al ser ahora la mitad de superficie en la boca de la bocina tendria mas SPL, luego tendrias que evaluar los angulos de cobertura en lo posible 30 a 45 º para evitar solapamiento y mala respuesta en F. 
De esta manera obtendrias un SPL moderado con mayor cobertura y buena respuesta en F.
Esto que te comento es aplicacion de bocinas.
Recuerda que los line array como objetivo tienen cobertura horizontal moderada y muy baja cobertura vertical. para ello usan el efecto de difraccion y geometrias de bocina, para generar frentes de ondas coherentes.

saludos.


----------

